# Duo Temp Pro or BE Based on adjustable temp



## Mm391 (Apr 19, 2020)

Hi Everyone,

I have a Niche Zero grinder that i received as a present and now need to upgrade my espresso machine. I like both the Sage DTP and Sage BE (although it's grinder would be pointless as I have the niche).

Initially i thought the temp control and pressure gauge would be useful but as I weigh my beans and and shots as well as timing them the pressure gauge seems to be less of a necessity. Therefore I was wondering if the ability to adjust the temperature on the BE would make a big enough difference to warrant spending extra to buy the BE? I would love a Dual Boiler but just can't get away with that extra cost.

Thanks


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

https://www.coffeefriend.nl/p/coffee-machine-sage-the-infuser-bes840/


----------



## Mm391 (Apr 19, 2020)

Thanks for the link. Unfortunately I can't find this for sale anywhere.


----------

